# Init of findMax : Subsequent images are different...



## thdrought (Jan 19, 2005)

I have just started receiving the error message "Init of findMax : Subsequent images are different. Please report this bug."

Yesterday, I purchased a Sapphire Radeon X800 Pro ViVo with the Samsung 1.6 ns mem chips. I installed ATITool 0.0.23 and everything was working good. Then, I softmodded the card to be an X800XT PE with no problems.

Now, ATITool reports this error.    Any ideas?


----------



## Nobru_rv (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats the same message that i got when i softmodded 9800SE. When i softmodded it ,isaw no artifacts but when i tried atitool i couldnt overclock NOTHING.Everytime i clicked FIND MAX MEM OR CORE i got that message.


----------



## e268 (Feb 20, 2005)

I got the same error message using version .23 or .22 ATITool.  After the message, it started to decrease core speed and the rotating cube looked like garbage.

Can anyone help?  Does ATItool work on my 9600xt?


----------



## Corrupt (Mar 2, 2005)

Yea i get the same error but when i installed everything i got these pixels that light up and form squares so when i play it looks like iam playing on a lighted up checker board. but it increases my fps 100% better than what it was before so i leave it on. but if anyone knows how to fix it please help


----------



## AndreyPopov (Mar 3, 2005)

*ALL* - on my X800 I also have this trouble - disable "Alternate pixel center" - this is temp solution.


----------

